# Foreign Exchange Student



## peetred (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion/scripture about taking in Foreign exchange students of a different faith? 

My husband and I are prayerfully considering hosting a foreign exchange student. We are hoping for a Christian student, but if there are none available we may be left to choose a student of Muslim faith. This would take careful study and prayer on our part. Just looking for some insight as to what you all think.. I would in a way consider this a mission, but we would not be able to force our faith upon them, we must respect their believes if they are Muslim from this program.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 27, 2009)

If you have kids, don't forget to think of the influence this student could have on them.

If you don't have kids, it'd be a good way to witness to them. You needn't be pushy or anything--you shouldn't--but I think it'd be fine. I'd see it kind of like having a non-Christian as an employee or a renter--neither of which most people would have a problem with.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 27, 2009)

What would you do if, for some reason, the student doesn't like his or her accommodations and decides to falsely accuse you of something in order to get moved? It happens and is a quick way for a student to get an agency to relocate them.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 27, 2009)

Some other thoughts .

Mind adjusting to Muslim diet laws for x months (no pork)? How would you feel if someone were to pray to Allah 3 times a day, on a special mat, in your house? How would you facilitate a Muslim's ritual foot baths? Do they need a special basin? Will a tub work? 

I've seen a portable Buddha shrine before, what would you do if the student brought an idol to worship into your house?

These are just some thoughts. I'm sure having an exchange student could be a fun experience and a good opportunity to share the gospel to boot. I've encountered a European and a Japanese exchange student before. One was unhappy and the other was genuinely interest in the rural American experience. They're a mixed bag just like American teens.

Maybe you could talk with a missionary about this. There are cultural barriers to overcome when sharing the gospel. For example, what if the student has no real concept for sacrifice or blood atonement? I've heard a missionary speaker before. He said that it is important to identify these barriers in order to help someone from another culture understand the gospel.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 27, 2009)

Vanessa,
If you like I can give you the email address (in a PM) of a woman in our church who is aTeam Leader/Local Coordinator - USA High School CIEE International. She and her husband have very recently housed a muslim girl who seemed to benefit from being in their home and in our services.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 27, 2009)

My wife and I have hosted several exchange students and each one has been a real blessing in our lives. However, we have never had a student of another faith and we would have to pry very hard about it. Having student of another faith or a non-believer make me think of 2 Corinthians 6:14-18 (ESV):

Do not be unequally yoked with unbelievers. For what partnership has righteousness with lawlessness? Or what fellowship has light with darkness? What accord has Christ with Belial? Or what portion does a believer share with an unbeliever? What agreement has the temple of God with idols? For we are the temple of the living God; as God said,

"I will make my dwelling among them and walk among them,
and I will be their God, and they shall be my people.
Therefore go out from their midst, and be separate from them, says the Lord, and touch no unclean thing; then I will welcome you, and I will be a father to you, and you shall be sons and daughters to me, says the Lord Almighty."

This is just thought. Hosting a student can be a life-long experience and we have been greatly enriched an blessed by hosting. I will pray for you.


----------



## jambo (Jun 28, 2009)

I would have no hesitation whatsoever in accepting a Moslem (or indeed any religion) into the house. The student is coming as a guest and I think 2 Cor 6.14ff and being unequally yoked is taken out of context. I assume you are not planning to marry them! or to engage in some partnership, you are simply providing accommodation for a short time. 

You can be sure their concept of Christianity has not come from Christians but from Moslem's giving them a critique of Christianty which would almost certainly be more like an assemssment of western culture rather than true biblical Christianity. They are not going to defile us nor corrupt us nor are you going to be involved in any joint worship venture. After their experience they may well return home thinking that Christians are not the infidels they are portrayed as.

One couple in our church have "adopted" a number of Chinese students who have studied here. Some of those students have since been converted and some not but all of them have appreciated the genuine selfless Christian love they recieved in that house.


----------



## TimV (Jun 28, 2009)

I know first hand of a case where a male from a muslim country molested a little boy. I don't think it has as much to do with Islam (although there may be something there) as paedophilia being historically more accepted in certain cultures than others.


----------



## jonmo (Jun 28, 2009)

TimV said:


> I know first hand of a case where a male from a muslim country molested a little boy. I don't think it has as much to do with Islam (although there may be something there) as paedophilia being historically more accepted in certain cultures than others.



While that individual case (and any like it) is horrendous, I am not sure there is much you can draw from it specifically for this specific thread subject. I am unaware of any reliable statistics that show a significantly higher level of child molestation amongst muslims than any other religious (or non-religious) group. 

In general, I think you should take care when you bring a stranger into your home but I don't think that I would be any more concerned about someone from a Muslim country than from a "Christian" one, all other things being equal.


----------



## peetred (Jun 28, 2009)

Such great replies! the students in this program are from Nigeria and Tanzania and are a 50/50 mix of Christian and Muslim, male and female. While we are inquiring about a Christian student because we think it would greatly enrich their lives in knowing about Chrisitianity in America and feel it would be a great fellowship. 

Jambo, my husband feels the way that you do for the most part. He thinks it would be a great witnessing opportunity. An entire year living in a Christian home, now that is a testimony and a chance to witness! But I do have my apprehensions about their religious practices. I think it would be okay with me if they did it quietly in their own space. After all, it is our home. 

RBC Bob, that would be excellent to get in touch with someone who has done this before. 

Jawyman, that verse also came to my mind. but as Jambo said, I lean more toward that it doesn't really fit this situation. I see that more as a verse pertaining to marriage and such. But it's worth pondering.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 28, 2009)

I have emailed the lady in our church asking her permission to send you her address. If she gives the OK (as I expect) I will send it to you by way of Private Message.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 28, 2009)

I have stayed a few weeks with a muslim family before. I don't think there is anything wrong with having them stay with you in your home. Make sure they have their own room where they can pray, ect... You should be clear that you are a christian family but you respect them as persons and will not interfere with his religious practice but you are there to talk and such with him whenever.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to agree with Jambo.....I think the Corin. passage is taken out of context, it has little to do with opening up your home to unbelievers, but more to do with allying yourself with the world. In fact, there are instances in the OT that the nation of Israel took in foreigners and sojourners whom eventually came to worship the Lord! The example that immediately comes to mind is Ruth! Even aliens and sojourners were included in the observance of the law (Exodus 12:47-49, Numbers 15: 13-16). Some say that Israel was called to have compassion on sojourners for they were once aliens in Egypt as well! There are many instances in Scripture where hospitality was shown towards strangers, and the Israelites opened up their homes to gentiles!

Personally, I think its a great opportunity to share Christ! I would just be careful to not go into it half-heartedly. If you do have a Muslim student...there will certainly be times of difficulty and disagreement......so, I would really pray about this, and make sure that this is a task that your family is prepared for! But, if you do decide to take in a student.....I would pray specifically for the person whom the Lord would send according to His will! I think its a wonderful way to show christian hospitality and through it to bring glory to God!


----------



## TimV (Jun 28, 2009)

> I am unaware of any reliable statistics that show a significantly higher level of child molestation amongst muslims than any other religious (or non-religious) group.



There are thousands of those studies, and as I said they are less religious than long term cultural. Pushtoon men increase their social standing by having young boy lovers according to several studies, and anyone who has been reading up on Western soldier accounts of Afghanistan will have come across some of those studies. I'd be much less worried about either Muslim or Christians practicing THAT particular sin if they are Bantu from Tanzania.


----------



## peetred (Jun 29, 2009)

We did find out that Christian Students are still available and have decided to accept a Christian student. I thank you all for your insight, it's possible that if we choose to do this next year as well we will feel more comfortable choosing a student of another religion. For this year, I think it's enough of a difference for us to host a student of a cultural difference.


----------

